# 1448 Grizzly 25hp Jet



## Scuba559 (Jul 30, 2012)

Just picked this up over the weekend. Ran it in ankle deep water and runs great! Now I just have to sell my old boat! 












https://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e378/Benjc/?action=view&current=IMG_1617.mp4

https://fresno.craigslist.org/boa/3166885781.html


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice man =D> =D> =D> 

That's a sweet set-up.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 31, 2012)

Great little rig.. wish mine was that light.

I have debated about selling my 1856JC and getting a barebones rig..


----------



## jasm2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't help to be bummed every time I see Bass Pro sell a 25 jet package. I bet they told you it was an honest 25hp at the pump too eh?


----------



## Scuba559 (Jul 31, 2012)

jasm2 said:


> I can't help to be bummed every time I see Bass Pro sell a 25 jet package. I bet they told you it was an honest 25hp at the pump too eh?



I bought it used for 4K. It is 2007, planes quickly, stable and got me up a river with my buddy my prop is scared to get into. Overall I am quite impressed with the boat, I understood it was 18hp at the jet but it is plenty. You would not want to go much faster top end in the S curves and channels I have to hit.

My guess is it goes 22 mph, also i couldn't put a 40hp jet on it. It would be too heavy. Check out the link above for speed in my first post.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 1, 2012)

Great boat! From the video it looks like it moves plenty fast.


----------



## Scuba559 (Aug 1, 2012)

reedjj said:


> Great boat! From the video it looks like it moves plenty fast.



Thanks man!


----------



## Cubman (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice setup. Do you find it comfortable to steer with your right hand? I have never seen anyone do that.


----------



## jasm2 (Aug 23, 2012)

I just sold a motor exactly like yours for 3100 so id say you got a pretty good deal. 
You might want to look at a yamaha 30/40 in the future, its only about 15 lbs heavier then the Merc 25.


----------



## Scuba559 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cubman said:


> Very nice setup. Do you find it comfortable to steer with your right hand? I have never seen anyone do that.



I guess i never thought much of it. It does look awkward from the picture. The river I fish on is very tight and has crazy S turns, i guess i feel more in control with my right hand. I will try with my left next time.


----------



## Scuba559 (Sep 13, 2012)

jasm2 said:


> I just sold a motor exactly like yours for 3100 so id say you got a pretty good deal.
> You might want to look at a yamaha 30/40 in the future, its only about 15 lbs heavier then the Merc 25.



I have seen that one. That is a good idea for next time, one benefit of having the merc is the abundance of service facilities and parts in my city for them.


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you sold your old boat yet? That 1448 Jet is really nice, Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Talons (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, SCARY fast with a 20 HP on the back. True 20 that is... Not a Jet, but hey, I think a Jet would be great for around where I live...

Talons


----------



## Simoniz (Jan 17, 2013)

Scuba559 said:


> jasm2 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help to be bummed every time I see Bass Pro sell a 25 jet package. I bet they told you it was an honest 25hp at the pump too eh?
> ...




Man, that was smoking deal. The motor is $3,999 new, then I was told another $700 for the Jet lower unit.


----------

